
Cool Tools: GeekDesk - Height Adjustable Desk  - icey
http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/004784.php
======
claco
I own two of these. On large at home and one mini at work. IT was a must after
having back surgery, mostly cause by sittng all the time.

